# wing suit flying



## pistolpete (May 2, 2010)

I thought that I was pretty adventurous, I rock climb, white water kayak, free dive and spear fish, and have tried a whole bunch of the adventure sports out there. Then I saw some videos on youtube of wing suit proximity flying. By far the most extreme sport I have ever seen, makes all my stunts look lame
check it out and see what you think.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I've seen Erik Roner do that many a times and it looks VERY extreme to fly like that. Maybe check out some of his vids if he has any, he's on Nitro Circus (http://watchseries.eu/serie/nitro_circus), that's where I saw him from.


----------



## pistolpete (May 2, 2010)

the one I like is this: YouTube - Phoenix-Fly -The Need 4 Speed


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Pure shot of adrenaline there. Death wish.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

thats some james bond stuff . wow so cool


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

pistolpete said:


> the one I like is this: YouTube - Phoenix-Fly -The Need 4 Speed


WTF!!!!
that looks very dangerous.....
But i bet it is a one in a million rush......


----------



## couch (Apr 22, 2010)

I work in the extreme sports industry as I rep alot of crazies for the film industry.

The winged suits are probably one of the craziest things I have seen BUT their others.

Speed Flying

Stand Up Skateboarding these guys can hit 60 mph +

Bungie Sandbagging - 2 people jump together but only 1 of them is attached to the bungie cord. At the lowest point the person lets go and drops into the water and the other person shoots up higher than where they launched from.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

that first one skiing with a parachute looks like sooo much fun


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> that first one skiing with a parachute looks like sooo much fun


Agreed....


----------



## pistolpete (May 2, 2010)

I did a bit of paragliding in switzerland, but the speed flying is like four times as fast as a conventional canopy. looks like a great way to break bones.


----------

